# power mac qui ne démarre plus



## ymer (26 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour, j'espère que vous allez pouvoir m'aider...
Voilà j'ai déjà parlé plusieurs fois de mon ordinateur (G5 bi 1,8, radeon 9600)qui avait la facheuse tendance de faire des freeze et des kernel panic a intervalles réduits. J'avais palié au problème en désactivant la mise en veille automatique du DD, et les problèmes n'avaient plus lieu qu'une fois toute les 3 semaines environs.
L'autre jour j'ai fait la mise à jour du firmware et j'ai réactivé la mise en veille auto, pour voir.
Je ne sais pas si il y a lien de cause à effet, mais hier soir, au moment de me coucher, j'avais pas touché à l'ordi depuis 1 heure peut-être, et j'entend les ventilos qui s'emballent. Connaissant le problème, j'éteind de force et je me couche, pensant m'en occuper le lendemain.
Aujourd'hui je rallume, au bout d'une minute, freeze. Aie. Je reboote de force.... rien.
Le cd à l'intérieur se met à tourner, il fait un peu de bruit, mais l'écran reste noir. Impossible de sortir le CD (rien ne répons). Aprè avoir sortit le Cd manuellement, je redémarre, toujours rien.(l'ordi se met visiblement en marche, mais rien n'apparait et le cd refuse de sortir lorsque je lui demande au clavier)
Je pense que là le problème est important, mais enfin je tente, on sait jamais...

Et ensuite, sachant que j'ai acheté mon ordi sur l'Apple store, certains l'ont-ils déjà utilisés pour ce genre de problème, et pouvez-vous me dire quelle st la meilleure façon de m'y prendre ? ...
Merci beaucoup...


----------



## jpc54 (27 Novembre 2004)

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon PM G5 2 bi-proc. Lors des installations, le système a recherché les mises à jour disponibles parmi lesquelles une mise à jour d'un système interne. Il m'a demandé d'éteindre puis de rallumer en maintenant le bouton enfoncé jusqu'à entendre une signal. Ce que j'ai fait. Les ventilo se sont alors emballés. Au bout d'un moment j'ai forcé l'arrêt, mais maintenant l'ordi ne redémarre plus. Si je maintiens le bouton de marche enfoncé jusqu'au signal sonore à l'allumage, les ventilo repartent de plus belle au bout d'une minute façon boeing au décollage... je me demande si lors de la première manoeuvre, il n'y a pas eu un bug (de ma part probablement) et si le syst interne n'est pas détérioré. Le pb c'est que je ne peux pas démarrer sur quoi que ce soit puisque je n'ai pas accés au drive de cd pour démarrer sur Norton ou le CD syst X.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ? (heureusement j'ai encore un G4 qui marche pour me permettre d'appeler au secours!).
Merci.


----------



## jpc54 (27 Novembre 2004)

suite au pb rencontré sur mon G5 j'ai appelé Apple ce matin:
différents conseils:
- tenter de redémarrer en faisant Pomme/alt/P/R (zapper la PRAM)
pour moi Echec

- ouvrir la bête et appuyer une fois(cordon électrique débranché) sur le bouton de reset sur la carte mère et tenter de remettre en marche: Echec

- apporter la bête à un centre agréé Apple car le pb semble connu d'Apple, "ils y travaillent, mais pour l'instant pas de solution"...

J'ai contacté également un gars qu fait de la maintenance Apple depuis longtemps: le pb viendrait de la mise à jour firmware de la carte mère qui met la-dite carte en vrille: seule solution la changer ! Chouette on va faire comme des grands de chez PC !! ))

Courage, moi je n'ai profité de mon jouet que 2h ! pour l'instant çà fait cher la minute !

Heureusement j'ai toujours mon G4 qui tourne comme une horloge.


----------



## ymer (27 Novembre 2004)

ouin...
je vais essayer le coup du reset sur la carte mere mais si ça n'a pas marché pour toi... (pomme alt P/R javais deja essayé)
sinon donc la seule solution c'est : faire changer la carte mère ?
sachant que j'ai acheté mon ordi sur l'apple store, je peux quand même le porter chez un revendeur agréé Apple et faire jouer la garantie ??
Et si oui, comment que je peux faire pour savoir où est le revendeur agréé le plus proche ??
Merci jpc54 et tiens moi au courant de l'évolution de la chose...

edit : au fait, ce reset de la carte mère est, d'après ce que j'ai lu, derrière des panneaux plastique etc.., aller le chercher ne risque pas de faire sauter la garantie ou ce genre de choses ? ...(on sait jamais...)


----------



## lisa0612 (27 Novembre 2004)

pour le reset, çà ne pose pas de pb vis à vis de la garantie: pour y accéder: ouvrir panneau du G5, enlever le déflecteur plastique transparent (ordi éteint impérativement). Le bouton de reset se situe à gauche entre les deux groupes d'emplacements de barrettes mémoire. C'est un petit bouton métallique à côté duquel est écrit "CPU reset". Tu appuies dessus une fois (pour ce genre d'action j'utilise un petit stylet en plastique genre stylet de palm pour éviter les pb d'électricité statique), tu referme (soigneusement bien sûr;-))le tout, et tu redémarre l'ordi; pour moi, il ne s'est rien passé.

Suite du film: je suis allé tout à l'heure à l'un des centres apple de la ville (il y en a 3, le luxe!), le technicien l'a ausculté, j'ai cru voir le médecin militaire qui donnait des nouvelles d'Araffat, c'est tout dire... enfin bref, il semble bien que la carte mère soit HS; il me dira lundi si on peut raisonnablement envisager une réparation ou si, compte tenu de la brièveté de l'utilisation, on envisage un échange standard... à suivre. Bon W-E tout même, moi je suis en repos forcé...

Pardon, les centres agréés Apple, on les trouve dans les pages jaunes au chapitre informatique, en général, ils font de la pub avec des gros pavés. jpc54 (je suis sur l'ordi de ma femme)


----------



## ymer (28 Novembre 2004)

bon ben sans surprises le reset CPU a rien donné...
Sinon tu l'a commandé sur l'Apple Store ou autre part ton ordi ?


----------



## jpc54 (28 Novembre 2004)

je l'ai acheté sur apple store comme toi et je l'ai donné pour réparation (ou échange on verra çà lundi) dans un apple center qui sont tenus d'appliquer la garantie Apple et l'extension apple care même s'ils n'ont pas vendu l'ordi (un peu comme les concessionnaires auto).
On m'a prévenu que en cas d'échange çà risquait d'être long: "au bon vouloir d'Apple" m'a dit le technicien en me montrant 2 G5 en attente d'échange standard (ce qui soit dit en passant en dit long sur les pb qui semblent affecter les G5 et qui semblent se confirmer en voyant les pb soulevés sur les forums Apple (macgénération bien sûr, mais aussi macbidouille). Enfin on verra bien, mais pour le peu que j'ai pu l'utiliser (2h !) çà à l'air d'aller très très vite. Il reste juste à espèrer que çà fasse pas comme les F1 qui passent plus de temps dans les stands que sur la piste ...
A plus.


----------



## jpc54 (29 Novembre 2004)

C'est bien la carte mère qui est HS, l'apple center en a commandé une autre qu'ils devraient recevoir en fin de semaine.
Explication: la maj du firmware a effacé l'ancien et la carte n'a pas été en mesure de charger le nouveau d'où inutilisable. D'après le technicien, la carte était probablement défaillante à la base. Il est assez possible que la tienne l'ai été aussi ce qui expliquerait tous les pb que tu as eus avec. Le changement de carte devrait t'être bénéfique. Ils vont d'ailleurs me faire la maj lorsqu'ils vont recevoir la carte... on croise les doigts. C'est première fois en 19 ans de Mac divers que j'ai un pb de carte ou un pb matériel sérieux de manière générale; faisons un voeux...

Bonne continuation.


----------



## laustralien2 (1 Décembre 2004)

coucou bienvenue au club!!!

mon pwM bipro 22ghz n'a pas résisté à la màj du firmware, et  a été rendu par mes soins à apple pour remboursement, aprés 2,5 heures de telephone avec un informaticien.

carte mère HS? et peut-être lecteur vidéo out, suite à la màj qui n'a pu se faire normalement.

j'attends pour recommander que ces pb soient résolus

bon courage à ceux qui envisagent la réparation sur une machine de ce prix aprés quelques heures d'utilisation


----------



## Jack Dell (4 Décembre 2004)

Mon bi-pro 1.8 est tombé en rade aussi hier matin. Ventilos toutes voiles dehors et kernel panic en veux-tu en voilà! Pas gâter pour mon premier mac! Et cela sans avoir fait la mise à jour. Meme sans rien faire j'ai un KP en quelques minutes, si on tente quoi que se soit le KP arrive plus vite, et impossible de redemarrer. il faut débrancher quelques minutes pour redemarrer. Toutes les manip connues sont innefficaces, meme la remise a zero de la nvram ne marche pas, ainsi que le redemarrage à partir du cd; donc réinstal impossible!
Après une heure et demi avec le SAV apple le verdict tombe: module memoire ou carte mère.
J'ai pris l'applecare, un peu plus tôt que prévu, et le sav viens me depanner sur place...
Alors des nouvelles à partir de lundi.
Jack Dell


----------



## jpc54 (4 Décembre 2004)

D'après l'apple center de mon coin, la carte mère qui est signalée disponible chez Apple n'arrivera pas tout de suite... J'ai donc appelé l'Apple store pour demander un échange standard du mac. J'ai eu au bout du fil une femme charmante qui m'a proposé soit le remboursement soit l'échange sans la moindre discussion; ayant besoin d'un ordi plus rapide que l'actuel, j'ai choisi la 2e solution. Cet échange téléphonique a eu lieu jeudi; j'ai té informé vendredi que le nouveau mc partirait de l'usine mardi et arriverait 5 jours pus tard. Finalement j'aurais dû commencer par là j'aurais gagné une semaine; j'ai été très agréablement surpris de ce contact alors quand c'est bien je le dis aussi...
j'espère juste que le prochain mac n'explosera pas sa carte mère lors de la Maj du firware que je ferai quand même (que voulez vous j'aime vivre dangereusement !).
A bientôt pour la fin j'espère.


----------



## Jack Dell (9 Décembre 2004)

bon depuis ce matin j'ai une carte mere toute neuve et tout fonctionne très bien. C'est une sacré usine à demonter ce truc, vous veriez les bloc des processeurs, impressionnant à coté des ptits PIV et leur radiateur ridicule.. la bete chauffe c'est sûr.
j'ai fait des photos je vous les mettrai prochainement, même la carte mere à un systeme de refroidissement en dessous...
pour ceux qui n'osent pas encore phone to the SAV.
Jack Dell


----------



## Apca (9 Décembre 2004)

Ahh, bonne idée d'avoir fait des photos, on ne voit pas ca tout le temps un G5 démonter.
Merci


----------

